# gloves to pull pork



## gator

ok guys, I need your help. I've been doing hog roasts for about 6 years now and have a few scheduled coming soon. About 3 months ago I was on my regular job & had a refridgerant line go in my hand. It burned (froze) about 70% of my hand and I lost most of the skin. The good folks at U of M hospital had me back to work in a month or so. This past weekend I did a couple of butts & for the first time I cant handle the heat to pull em without dunking my hand in an ice bath over & over.  I'm looking for food safe, heat resistant gloves that have enough dextarity to pull pork. Anyone have a good product that you love? Or a good idea that can keep me rolling until my hand settles down? HELP!


----------



## backwoods bbq

I like the black food safe rubberized gloves at academy for line 11-12 bucks. I can almost say with certainty since I'm in the occupational therapy field you will need something that is MORE heat resistant with soft interior. I will be looking for you, in the mean time try those with some soft cotton gloves as added insulation unless your hands are to big to do both.


----------



## harleysmoker93

I use black rubber jersey lined gloves made by Condor. They are an industrial safety glove that are heat, chemical, oil, and grease resistant. Grainger sells them for under $4. I think their part # is D0524. I usually order 4 or 5 pair at a time. Hope this helps.


----------



## dls1

For handling warm meats for pulling, etc. I normally go with white cotton gloves with disposable food service gloves over them.

For handling really hot food, and other items such as hot pots, pans, grates,etc straight from the grill, smoker, or oven, the gloves I've  used for around 10 years, and highly recommend, can be found at the following link. http://texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm

I've tried a lot of different ones and these are the best, especially for the price. $11 and free shipping


----------



## gator

Thanks Guys. I knew this is the best place to go for good advice. This will give me a few things to try out and see what works best for me.


----------



## pops6927

QUICK VIEW

$4.97
Grease Monkey Large Red PVC Cleaning Glove
Model #  23407-08

I use these from Home Depot, lined, cheap and comfortable.


----------



## edmartin

Forget the gloves. Get a " pork puller ". Google pork puller, watch the video online, and I'm sure you have an electric drill at home to put it in. Takes me approx. 4/5 minutes to do two good sized pork butts with puller in drill. Of course, don't forget to remove the bone first.

Too bad about that R-whatever burn. I've dealt with a couple over the past 30 years, but not as nasty as yours sounds. Retired from that game now, but funny thing, still have unopened cylinder of R-22 and gauges in garage ! Go figure.


----------



## gator

Ok Ed, you are on to something. That puller is way cool & reasonably priced. I see one of those in my future


----------



## edmartin

Trust me Gator, you will be amazed at their performance. If you don't eat it all at one time, vacumn pak it in " one bun size quantities", and freeze. It will keep up to a year. Never know when company comes hungry.


----------

